# The blokeish thread



## Olly Buckle (Dec 7, 2019)

This thread is to discuss everything "Blokeish." Girlies can play too but only if you (1) are genuinely interested OR (2) say something hilarious.


----------



## bdcharles (Dec 7, 2019)

Fighting! Football! Lager! Kebab sweats!

Discuss.


----------



## escorial (Dec 7, 2019)

gonads


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 7, 2019)

Ahh, yes them. I am not allowed to drink alcohol because of my medication; I come from Tottenham and have a couple of mates who support Arsenal, one is a season ticket holder; and I have not had a fight since I was in school sixty years ago.

Motor bikes ? I have ridden a lot of different bikes, from 50cc to 750cc, my favourite was a Suzuki GS 650. I had a Honda NTV for a bit, 650 shaft drive, good and reliable, but by comparison the Suzi danced.

Tools? I got rid of a lot when we moved, but I still have a pretty good collection.

I suppose we could talk about women, that Ma'am sounds pretty hot


----------



## escorial (Dec 7, 2019)

Totingham...I use to bevy in the fountain on West green road....


----------



## bdcharles (Dec 7, 2019)

Always wanted to drink in the Swan at the top of the Seven Sisters road. Was far too terrified to ever set foot in the place. Gone now.


----------



## KenTR (Dec 8, 2019)

Scrotums are annoying.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 8, 2019)

KenTR said:


> Scrotums are annoying.



There are times when a bit more padding would be good, but it would be very raw without one.


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 8, 2019)

prostates can give you a lot of trouble, but I've noticed that since my operation (for cancer) I miss the darn thing.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 1, 2020)

I wonder how long it will be before I get an electric car?


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 2, 2020)

Sitting in a comfortable little jazz pub, having a beer, when a rather "well salted" dame sits down at my table. I raise my brows, but I'm enjoying the music and my beverage, so I don't think too much about it. After about ten minutes, she says, "Yeah... Yeah..." I raise my brows questioningly. She continues, "Yeah, I'd totally let you do me in the ass." I nearly spit my beer out of my nose. I gave a rather wan smile and a nod, and after about..... ten seconds, excused myself to the restroom, and just kept on going, out the door, down the stairs, and walked back to the barracks.

W.T.F? /smh.........


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 2, 2020)

Biro said:


> Do you often go drinking with your motherinlaw?



Wait: Are you and me brothers-in-law?


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 2, 2020)

This reminds me of the time I was motoring on a Dallas freeway and passed a huge billboard advertising a local "gentlemen's" club with a one of those "well salted" dames sprawled across it, looking very well like the type you might see in the joint.  Boy, what truth in advertising!  "Ugly" hardly describes her (and yes, I've been in a couple here and there). :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 2, 2020)

Not sure about this; self confessed poets in a blokeish thread?


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 2, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> Not sure about this; self confessed poets in a blokeish thread?



Sure! 
Little Willie saw some dynamite
He couldn't understand it quite
Curiosity never pays
It rained Willie for seven days.

There once was a rather sad poodle
Who nearly went out of his noodle
He screamed and he cried
(and he almost died!)
All because he could not shout, "Cock-a-doodle!"


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 2, 2020)

There once was a girl from Nantucket.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 3, 2020)

Little Willie from the mirror
Licked the mercury all off
Thinking in his childish error
It would cure his whooping cough

Later at the funeral the doctor brightly remarked to Mrs Brown
'Twas a chilly day for Willie when the mercury went down.


On the bridge sat the Bishop of Buckingham
If you want the rest of it apply by pm.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 3, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> There once was a girl from Nantucket.



Who rode to France in a bucket


----------



## Dan Rhys (Jan 3, 2020)

I'll be honest...I love building my stories around attractive female characters. It really helps with my creativity


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 3, 2020)

Blah. "I like young, beautiful women" is sooo overdone. Boring! I want to read a story about a man who absolutely adores old fat women and shoves the hotties aside to get to their irresistible mums and grandmas. Ha!


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 3, 2020)

Most romance that I write, I write about people who are at least in their thirties. Maybe some cellulite here, some self-doubt there.... It makes the characters a little deeper. I admit, I have a couple that are pure fun. Attractive young lady falls for older gentleman....


----------



## KenTR (Jan 3, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> There once was a girl from Nantucket.





Amnesiac said:


> Who rode to France in a bucket


And when she got there
With a sore derriere

(I'll let someone else finish this one..)


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 3, 2020)

Amnesiac said:


> Most romance that I write, I write about people who are at least in their thirties. Maybe some cellulite here, some self-doubt there.... It makes the characters a little deeper. I admit, I have a couple that are pure fun. Attractive young lady falls for older gentleman....



No! Young, hot gentleman falls for old, fat, ugly lady! Or else I'm reporting this post!!! Haha.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 3, 2020)

You know, you may have just thrown down the gauntlet! Challenge accepted! 

(Actually, my story, "Treacherous," is kinda' like that. The lady in question happens to be immortal, though. And a shapeshifting snake-bitch from Hell, and a murderous psycho, and..... yeah.... never mind) *cough*


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 3, 2020)

Amnesiac said:


> You know, you may have just thrown down the gauntlet! Challenge accepted!
> 
> (Actually, my story, "Treacherous," is kinda' like that. The lady in question happens to be immortal, though. And a shapeshifting snake-bitch from Hell, and a murderous psycho, and..... yeah.... never mind) *cough*



That is acceptable.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 3, 2020)

KenTR said:


> And when she got there
> With a sore derriere
> 
> (I'll let someone else finish this one..)



... Tuck it? ... Suck it? About the only rhymes  I think  

Found a young man to suck it and ...  Nope, can't think of a thing.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 4, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> That is acceptable.



She is definitely the aggressor, definitely a femme fatale, and holds the MC in complete thrall. (Nevermind, practically f*cking him to death!) LMAO!


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 4, 2020)

One who thinks my jokes are poor
Would quickly change their views
If they compared the jokes I tell
With those I couldn't use.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 10, 2020)

@ BDCharles   Always wanted to drink in the Swan at the top of the Seven Sisters road. Was far too terrified to ever set foot in the place. Gone now.

get a tee shirt with the writing
”I was banned from the Swan 
  On the Seven Sister's Road”

probably best as black with white writing


----------



## Gofa (Jan 10, 2020)

@ Ma’am Blah. "I like young, beautiful women" is sooo overdone. Boring! I want to read a story about a man who absolutely adores old fat women and shoves the hotties aside to get to their irresistible mums and grandmas. Ha!

below 50 few have grown up enough to be beautiful attractive yes but not beautiful
the beautiful bits are mostly between the ears
and if you want to write real sexy romance make your lead character blind 
seeing is over rated and not up close and personal
what do you feel like and how do you make me feel about myself 
these things carry real weight to me


----------



## Gofa (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello dont remember 

She is definitely the aggressor, definitely a femme fatale, and holds the MC in complete thrall. (Nevermind, practically f*cking him to death!) LMAO!

i like travel and tourism with a difference

if they ever figure out how to arrange a tour of another’s mind could I put your name forward
on the “do one thing a day that scares you” basis  that would be the two day tour with one sleep over
Elenor Roosevelt for those that dont know penned this first  
and while quoting another favourite
Clint Eastwood in a movie
”A man should know his limitations”
but i am prepared to accept a no refunds policy


----------



## Gofa (Jan 10, 2020)

One who thinks my jokes are poor
Would quickly change their views
If they compared the jokes I tell
With those I couldn't use.

part of the two day tour I hope


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 11, 2020)

Not sure I understand what you're saying, Gofa.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 11, 2020)

Forgetful let me try and explain
when i read a book i love tracking on the creativity the thought process the nuances of the mind that wrote 

imagine your favourite author   Mine is Roger Zelazny
what if i could sit inside his head as he wrote my favourite book and know how why and what was discarded and the private amusings of him enjoying the creative process

you must have seen movies where some character is injected into the mind of another
rather than it being hell on earth unvaled
how about sharing and Virtual reality 
now just kick the can down road to tourism 
you have a see but dont touch additional occupant in your head

dont say oh my no
you like me probably have half a dozen rattling around on a bad day 
kick one out tidy their room and its Air B&B 
there is some one in my head and its not me
but this time they are paying for the privilege 
not just being annoying 

odd thoughts    I cant say ive always thought like this


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 13, 2020)

I get it. Took me a couple of re-readings, but I get it.


----------



## Asmoab (Jan 13, 2020)

In the beginning there was Man City, Lambretta GP 200 (lots of lights and mirrors), skinners and DMs
Then there was ambition, jobs in different parts of the world, partying … and Man City
Then there were children, a mortgage, responsibility … and Man City
Now there are bad knees, too many pills, stoicism … and Man City

Every man needs a forever love


----------



## Gofa (Jan 14, 2020)

Adrenaline is my forever love   Followed by she kitty   man city stuff nuh 
Adrenaline to quote Eric Clapton who was referencing another choice 
she dont lie
whereas she kitty often says that was good for me  and she did just lie


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 17, 2020)

And just because this is the blokish thread doesn't mean you can go blabbing about the Forbidden Tallywhacker Dance of Exceedingly Great Joy.

(er.... I probably shouldn't have mentioned that...)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 17, 2020)

She kitty lay and said it was good for her, but was it good for you?


----------



## Amnesiac (Feb 11, 2020)

Super-short romance stories should be called _flesh fiction._


----------

